# Man held in tire-iron assault on officer



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Man held in tire-iron assault on officer*

By Lisa Redmond, [email protected]
Updated: 07/24/2010 06:35:49 AM EDT

LOWELL -- A Lowell man is behind bars after he sought out a corrections officer living in Lowell, ambushed and beat him with a tire iron outside the officer's home, according to police. 
Trevor Derrick Washington, 25, of 228 Lawrence St., #2, Lowell, has been ordered held on $4,000 cash bail or $40,000 surety after pleading innocent this week in Lowell District Court to armed assault with intent to murder and assault and battery with a dangerous weapon. 
As a result of a search of Washington's car, he was also charged with possession of a class D drug with intent to distribute, and unlawful possession of a firearm and ammunition. 
According to court documents, at 4:46 a.m. on July 18, Lowell police responded to the corrections officer's home to find him sitting on his steps covered in blood with several large cuts visible on his head. 
The victim's name and address have been impounded by a judge. 
The victim told police that he went outside the house during a party to get his cell phone from his car when without warning he was struck with a tire iron to the head. 
The suspect was calling the victim "a (expletive) C.O. (corrections officer)" as he hit him, police said. 
When police arrived they found a large quantity of blood on the driveway and a single gray athletic shoe in the front yard. 
The victim was transported to Lowell General Hospital to be treated for his injuries. Other guests at the party told police they saw the victim 
Advertisement








being beaten and rushed out to help as the suspect fled. The witnesses were able to describe the attacker and get a license plate number. 
Officer Francis Nobrega searched the area and found a suspect matching the description walking near 228 Lawrence St. Washington told the officer that he had just returned from the store. 
The witnesses later identified Washington as the alleged attacker, according to court documents. 
After Washington was arrested, an inventory search of his car's truck revealed in the trunk a loaded Glock .40-caliber handgun and a single gray Nike athletic shoes which matched the one found in the front yard, police said. 
Police also found a chrome four-way tire iron covered with blood. Some blood was also found on the driver's seat. Also in the trunk, police found a Hilfiger bag with 13 smaller bags of what is believed to be marijuana, two digital scales, plastic bags, a cassette tape and a white sock with several rounds of ammunition inside. Washington's next court date is Sept. 14 for a probable cause hearing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope he is soon being held in traction:stomp:
Best wishes for the CO


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

good work by the local PD. with the blood stained weapon, missing shoe and eye witnesses account this shit stain should get..................18 months ?

be nice to see this pile of shit get big time, but this is Massachusetts


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> good work by the local PD. with the blood stained weapon, missing shoe and eye witnesses account this shit stain should get..................18 months ?
> 
> be nice to see this pile of shit get big time, but this is Massachusetts


18 Months??? Should be plenty enough time for other CO's to errrrr......
......Rehabilitate him:wink_smile:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

love to see a certain cop killer go off the third tier head first, but the gutless social workers running the DOC love these maggots and would come after the officers big time


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Man attacks an unarmed, temporary officer with a tire iron and the judge set bail at $4,000? Bail is set to ensure appearance and when the person poses a danger. Maybe the judge missed that class in law school!:stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A vindictive, recidivist, drug dealer held on $4000 bail...
Way to go, judge!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> love to see a certain cop killer go off the third tier head first, but the gutless social workers running the DOC love these maggots and would come after the officers big time


Tell him that it's his new Rec. Activity.










Then give him a slightly too long a bungee.


----------

